# Pork butt in pan or on grill?



## desert fish (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey all!

Getting ready to smoke a butt in my WSM 22.5 and was wondering if its better to smoke it in a pan or directly on the grill...


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 7, 2014)

Directly on the grill will result in more bark. Put a Pam underneath to catch the drippings. It will keep your smoker cleaner and the reserved liquid is great . Let it freeze. Scoop off the fat and save for later. We like to add it to our baked beans in place of bacon. The rest if the liquid, I concentrate a bit and then use it to re moisten the pork left overs or sometimes use it for injection into loin. Make sure you post some pics of your finished product.


----------



## venture (Jun 7, 2014)

Never ending conflict on these types of questions.

You will have to experiment and decide for yourself.

To confuse you more?

Some never foil.

Some start on the grate, foil and finish.

Some start and finish in a pan.

Some start on the grate and finish in a pan with or without a little liquid and covered with foil

You can see there could many more combinations even of what is listed?

Main thing is to follow the basics and have fun in the process!

The rest can come with time and experimentation.

I am convinced that the enjoyment of the journey is nearly always more rewarding than reaching the desired destination.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## desert fish (Jun 7, 2014)

Haha! Thanks guys! Just threw it on the grate. Gonna smoke it over night. Never done that before but actually looking forward to it.  I think it's about 7lbs. About 14 hours at 250?


----------



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

On the grate for sure!!!!  Bark ALL around 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oh and


----------



## desert fish (Jun 7, 2014)

image.jpg



__ desert fish
__ Jun 7, 2014






Ok. Here we go!!


----------



## padronman (Jun 7, 2014)

Desert Fish said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok lookin good so far


----------



## jwbtulsa (Jun 7, 2014)

Nothing like a good butt to make your day!


----------



## desert fish (Jun 7, 2014)

Also, put river rocks in the water pan. Seems to be much easier controlling the temp. I thought being in the desert the water pan was essential. It was difficult getting the temp above 250 with the water.


----------



## venture (Jun 7, 2014)

Let me think about this?

Ambient temp 120?

Smoker won't go to 250?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## desert fish (Jun 7, 2014)

Kinda confused. But is at 145 and pit is running 275-280. Only been 3 hours....


----------



## desert fish (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok. Took about 8-9 hours. Not nearly as long as I thought. Pulled it off at 3:30am, wrapped in foil/towel and let rest in cooler for 3 hours. Couldn't be happier with the results!


----------



## desert fish (Jun 8, 2014)

IMG_0284.jpg



__ desert fish
__ Jun 8, 2014


















IMG_0285.jpg



__ desert fish
__ Jun 8, 2014


----------



## padronman (Jun 8, 2014)

Now that's a tasty looking Butt!!!!


----------



## desert fish (Jun 8, 2014)

So, eating it out of the fridge (cold) and seems a little mushy. Any tips on how to avoid that or is that the cold fat making it that way?


----------



## padronman (Jun 8, 2014)

I always reheat mine.....might be the congealed fat giving it that mushy consistency.


----------



## venture (Jun 9, 2014)

Was it mushy when tasted warm or only after being in the fridge?  If the latter, I also would think congealed goodness.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## desert fish (Jun 10, 2014)

mushy when it was cold.  I have been eating it every day since and warming it up and it has been AWESOME!


----------



## bhelton (Jun 13, 2014)

Love the bark on that butt.


----------

